
How can I see a friend's specific comment on a popular post? - hjalle
https://www.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=1452415018359127
======
hjalle
How is it possible that a 6 step procedure requiring substituting two id's is
required to find a reply to a comment you that has been made?

